# Shipping Wars, lesson in geography



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Last night, they had an episode including transporting a pirate ship to "Cleveland", but the buyer, Jungle Jim, and the shot of the website is Cincinnati.

They actually mentioned it twice as Cleveland, kind of funny. I think this is for his new location by me, I'll have to check it out when it opens. Was out there last night and he's got his railroad bridge he bought and extra cars he's not using for his monorail at his other store.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Huh???

For those of us who have no clue what you are talking about, would you care to explain?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Shipping Wars is a show from the Storage Wars people, independent shippers shipping difficult or unusual items. Last night there was one with a large model pirate ship, for a grocery store and it was mentioned twice that it was going to Cleveland, which is no where close to Cincinnati. That's what I found humorous. 

It was added interest because I think this is for a new store about 20 minutes from me.


----------



## humanjas (Dec 11, 2009)

One of my favorite new shows. I guess this week was the season finale. Anyone know if they have plans to continue?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

humanjas said:


> One of my favorite new shows. I guess this week was the season finale. Anyone know if they have plans to continue?


I certainly hope they do plan to continue...

As it is very entertaining, something enjoyable to ramp the day down with.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Shoot, that was the season finale? I wanted to see the gnome episode 

One thing I could do without though, is the peanut gallery quips from the other shippers. The comments during bidding is fine, but a bit much during the job.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I love how they complain how the rookies are driving the price down but yet the veterans are no better, often time bidding the jobs down even if they don't want them.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

When that girl got kicked by the camel - that for me, has been the funniest moment on this show so far.

The UShip site is real. Haven't investigated to see if these shippers are also real.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I liked the series because it is Murphy's Law in action. What can go wrong will go wrong, especially when you have new people in the business such as Jarrett Joyce who are intentionally low-balling the bid just to get the job and, surprise, it bites them when the unexpected occurs.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> When that girl got kicked by the camel - that for me, has been the funniest moment on this show so far.
> 
> The UShip site is real. Haven't investigated to see if these shippers are also real.


They have real profiles on the site, so do believe they are real.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the show is a good lesson in giving your business to the lowest bidder.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"photostudent" said:


> I think the show is a good lesson in giving your business to the lowest bidder.


True. They don't have to go with the lowest bid, but certainly seems like they do most of the time.


----------

